# wir und unser Problem-Teich



## dieMuckels (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte uns kurz vorstellen.

Wir....dieMuckels.....sind Jana + Roland aus Mühleip.

Wir haben uns vor 1,5 Jahren hier ein Haus gekauft, in dem schon ein völlig verwahloster Teich vorhanden war. Im letzten Jahr haben wir schon einmal versucht anzufangen, diesem Chaos ein Ende zu bereiten.....leider mit wenig Erfolg, besonders bei der Ufergestaltung  


Überall hat uns irgend so ein wucherndes Schilfzeug unsere ganze Unkrautfolie zerstochen und dieses Zeug kam überall wieder durch :evil

Jetzt soll es auf ein neues los gehen und wir hoffen, hier ein klein wenig Unterstützung zu bekommen, damit wir nicht jedes Jahr neu anfangen müssen.

Dabei möchten wir gar nichts großartiges....nur einen schönen, möglichst pflegeleichten Teich mit netter Bepflanzung. 

Zusätzlich planen wir auch noch einen kleine Bachlauf.....aber ob wir den dieses Jahr auch noch hinkriegen, steht noch in den Sternen. Wir wären ja schon froh, wenn der Teich so einigermaßen aussieht 

Liebe Grüße 
Jana


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Servus Jana

Herzlich Willkommen

Kannst vielleicht ein Foto von der Gegebenheit machen ...

würde das anschaulicher machen, denn mit einer Unkrautfolie kann ich im Teich nix anfangen


----------



## dieMuckels (23. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Fotos werde ich heute nachmittag mal machen....hoffentlich kriege ich sie dann hier auch rein 

Unkrautfolie ist aber nicht im Teich, sondern am Rand.....unter unserem Kies, weil mir möglichst viel Wildwuchs bzw. Unkraut vermeiden wollten.

Aber der Schuß ist wohl nach hinten losgegangen.........

Übrigens habe ich mir eben deine Fotos vom Schwimmteich angesehen. Da hast du ja auch an den Rändern viel Kies....wie verhinderst du ein Abrutschen des Kieses in den Teich?

Der Teich von Gioia gefällt mir auch sehr gut. So etwas ähnliches stelle ich mir für uns vor


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Also ich habe bei unserem Weg am Ex-Teich das gleiche Vlies benutzt, welches auch unter der Folie gelegen hat .... da hat sich nix durchgeschwindelt ....

 
im linken, oberen Eck, siehst du einen kiesbedeckten Weg, das Vlies kann man gut erkennen.

 
Hier kann man den Weg auch gut erkennen

Wie das mit den Bildern geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen und im Testforum ausprobieren ...


----------



## dieMuckels (23. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

gefällt mir super!!!!

Heute nachmittag werde ich mich dann mal an die Fotos machen


----------



## dieMuckels (23. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

so....hier kommen denn mal Bilder

Ich  hoffe auf rege Vorschläge 

  so sah der Teich bei Übernahme aus

 

  und so jetzt ;-((


----------



## dieMuckels (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

hmmm....hat denn niemand einen Tipp oder Vorschlag für uns, wie wir uns Uferrand pflegeleicht gestalten können?

LG
Jana


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Servus Jana

Pflegeleichter ist auch ein Sache die Euch gefallen muß ....

Unser Ex-Teich hatte Kies als Ufer ...
Kies ist nicht jedermans Sache ....

Unter Eurem Kies liegt ja das Unkrautvlies .... was aber anscheinend nicht viel geholfen hat ...

Würde alles wieder bis auf die blanke Folie wegnehmen .... einen schönen Abschluß zum Rasen machen und dann wieder alles mit Kies auffüllen.
Dort wo noch Erde sichtbar ist, eine Malerabdeckfolie darunter, wenn nötig, mehrere Lagen ....

Ufergestaltung < Klick

Und das wichtigste zum Schluß .... eine Kapillarsperre < Klick, wenn nicht vorhanden, machen.

Meine Bilder im Album < Klick


----------



## dieMuckels (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Kies finden wir gar nicht so schlecht....nur haben wir das Problem mit Unkraut und vor allen Dingen __ Schilf, welcher unsere Unkrautfolie völlig durchbohrt hat.

Wir werden wohl deinem Rat folgen und erst einmal alles bis zum Ende der Folie raus holen. Dann werden wir auch sehen, ob eine Kapillarsperre vorhanden ist.

Wenn wir uns aber wieder für Kies entscheiden sollten....wie verhindern wir am besten ein abrutschen des Kieses in den Teich? 

Wir hatten im letzten Jahr das Wasser schon mal raus....da haben wir gesehen, das unser Teich nicht so schöne gerade Stufen hat, wie eure Teiche. Ist damals anscheinend nur schräg runtergebuddelt worden und auf der Seite (links vom Baum) ist ein ganz steiles Ufer und sehr viel Erdreich, das bis in den Teich rein geht.  Viel wegnehmen können wir davon aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht....eben wegen des Baumes, den wir auch da behalten wollen.

LG
Jana


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Jana

Herzlich Willkommen!

Pflanzen wie __ Schilf und Bambus habe ich in Maurerkübel gepflanzt und in der Erde versenkt. Das sieht sicher nicht so natürlich, wüchsig aus als wenn er sich frei entfalten kann, ist halt ein Kompromiß. 

Um das Teichufer leichter gestalten zu können, ist es gut zumindest die oberste Stufe sehr flach und nicht zu schmal anzulegen. Das ist natürlich im nachhinein schwieriger aber wenn ihr schon dabei seid nachzusehen ob es eine Kapillarsperre gibt, könntet ihr doch auch versuchen den Randbereich neu zu modelieren. Erstens wachsen viele Pflanzen besser in niedrigem Wasser, außerdem rutscht dann das Substrat nicht so schnell ab.

LG Bebel


----------



## dieMuckels (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Bebel,

ich sehe schon, es wird ein größeres Projekt 

Aber wir denken, du und Helmut haben schon recht. Alles erst einmal raus und auch direkt ein flacheres Ufer anlegen. Alles andere hat wohl keinen Sinn, denn irgendwann möchte ich auch einen schönen Teich haben und nicht jedes Jahr aufs neue anfangen müssen.

Ob ich aber noch einmal __ Schilf pflanzen würde, weiß ich noch nicht. Der Ärger mit dem alten Schilf reicht mir eigentlich.

Wir haben uns jetzt überlegt unter dem Baum Ufermatte zu verlegen, damit das Wasser vor dem Erdreich geschützt ist.

Bringt das was? Und müssen wir die Ufermatten mit der Teichfolie verkleben? 

Ich habe jetzt schon so viel hier im Forum gelesen und bin inzwischen schon ganz verwirrt und weiß gar nichts mehr....

Ufermatte, Verbundmatte, Zement, Mörtel.....

Wir stellen uns schon einen Naturteich vor, der aber nicht zu arg zugewachsen sein soll, damit wir noch etwas vom Wasser sehen 



LG
Jana


----------



## Annett (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Jana.

Wenn die Folie nicht zu alt ist, könnte man den Rand nach diesem Prinzip umbauen. 


 
Vermutlich liegt Eure Folie nicht ganz so wie die rot eingezeichnete Variante, aber das macht ja nichts. 
Durch den Umbau würde die von Bebel erwähnte Flachzone entstehen, wo Pflanzen wachsen und der Kies nicht gleich weg rutschen kann.

Edit: das hat sich wohl überschnitten...


----------



## dieMuckels (26. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Annett,

letztes Jahr haben wir ja schon einmal eine ganze Menge ausgegraben....unser Folie liegt nicht so, wie auf dem Bild.

Die läuft ganz einfach schräg (ca. 45 Grad-Winkel) zur tiefsten Stelle runter. Deshalb hat man auch fast keine Möglichkeit irgendwo einen Pflanztopf hinzustellen.

Wegen dieses blöden Winkels habe ich auch immer ein wenig Angst wegen unserer Hunde..

LG
Jana


----------



## Schaffi (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Grüße Euch, auch ich bin neu hier und hab so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Teich aber ... 

Zumindest mit dem __ Schilf kann ich Euch den Rat geben das einfach nur kürzen, abhaken oder Beschwörungen nichts helfen^^ Die Wurzeln müssen raus, über kurz oder lang wird das Schilf sich immer einen Weg nach oben suchen ( spreche da aus Erfahrung!), desweiteren scheint der Baum ein wenig größer zu sein bzw zu werden, da solltet ihr Euch Gedanken über die Wurzeln machen,weil,  wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ihr ja nicht wissen könnt wie der Vorbesitzer den Teich angelegt hat. Den Wenn es ein Flachwurzler ist, wachsen die Wurzeln nicht sehr tief aber halt in jede Himmelsrichtung. Mein Dad hatte mal das selbe Problem, er hatte __ Tannen neben den Teich, er hat dann die Seite wo irgendwann mal Wurzeln kommen könnten vor dem Teichbau verschalt.

Wegen dem Abfallwinkel, es ist zwar viel Arbeit doch wenn man den Teich leer macht, dann die Folie rausnimmt und dem ganzen die Form gibt wie man es haben möchte, dann könnt Ihr das individuell gestalten ( Nebenbei nach Wurzeln von dem Baum ausschau halten ).
Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen Tip geben, falls nicht, einfach überlesen^^ 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Stefan


----------



## dieMuckels (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

mit den Wurzeln des Baumes hast du zwar nicht ganz unrecht, aber wir müssen erst mal gucken wie es aussieht, wenn der Teich leer ist. Bei dem Baum handelt es sich um eine Thuja.....da muß ich mich wohl auch erst mal schlau machen bzgl. des Wurzelwerkes 

Auf jeden Fall soll der Baum bleiben.

Wir haben jetzt beschlossen, erst einmal unseren Weg zu Ende um den Teich herum zu führen, damit wir später auch einen sauberen Abschluß zum Rasen haben. Und dann wird fleißig gegraben.

Gedanken müssen wir uns auch noch drüber machen, wohin wir unsere __ Molche solange umsiedeln 

LG 
Jana


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Servus Jana

Den Weg um den Teich würde ich noch nicht machen ... macht zu erst den Teich ... jedesmal wenn Ihr mit der Schiebetruhe darüber rattert, müßt Ihr richten ....

So hätte ich mir das vorgestell, mit der Teichrandsanierung < Klick
Aus diesem Thread < Klick


----------



## dieMuckels (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

du meinst also erst den Teich? Was ist denn eine Schiebetruhe?

Und wo lassen wir unsere __ Molche? Die möchten wir nicht gern verlieren....

Die wohnen jetzt unten im Schlamm, wenn wir aber alles rausholen.....wo leben die dann? Brauchen die nicht den Schlamm?

LG
Jana


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Servus Jana

Schiebetruhe 

Ich würde vom Teich weg arbeiten ...

Also zuerst das Ufer neu gestalten mit einem schönen Abschluß, dann den Weg bzw. schöne Blumenrabatte und zum Schluß den Rasen ausbessern.

So wie ich das verstanden habe wolltet Ihr es  genau umgekehrt machen.

Zu den Molchen ....

Ich würde ja den Teich net leer machen .... 30cm Wasser ablassen ... da bleibt doch genug für den Molch und anderen Lebewesen ...

Durch das Ablassen und das leerräumen der Folie, könnt Ihr dann die Folie & Vlies zurückschlagen, Richtung Wasser, darunter die Erde abgraben, ca. Spatentief ... den Rand zum Wasser mit einem 100er Drainagerohr sichern, dient dazu, daß das Substrat nicht abrutscht. Das Rohr sollte mit Beton gesichert werden.

So bekommt Ihr eine waagrechte Pflanzfläche, die mit Substrat, vorzugsweise ein Sand/Lehmgemisch oder Spielkastensand, gefüllt wird. Darin dann die Pflanzen pflanzen.

Bitte nicht auf die Kapillarsperre vergessen, Link habe schon in meinem vorherigen Beitrag eingestellt.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meinem Geschreibsel was anfangen .... würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen ...


----------



## koifischfan (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Schiebetruhe - kannte ich auch nicht.

Ich kann mir das mit dem Drainrohr nicht so richtig vorstellen. Hast du eine Skizze parat?


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

N`abend KFF

 

Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte ....


----------



## koifischfan (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

 Sieht gut aus.
Mal sehen, ob ich noch ein Stück Drainrohr habe, ansonsten nehme ich 50er HT.
Bin gerade dabei, die Form meines Anbaus zu planen, Skizze machen und im Garten alles grob abzustecken.

PS: Eigentlich ist hier ja kein Baustellenthread.


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

So sah das bei mir damals aus

     

Statt des Drainagerohr wurde ein Betonwulst ausgeführt ....
Man kann auch gut die Schräge Ausführung der Pflanzfläche erkennen ... statt Stufen, eine Schräge .... ist eine Erleichterung beim bauen und die Pflanzen können dort hin wachsen wo es Ihnen besser gefällt .... seicht oder tief ....

Die komplette Fotostrecke


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Nimm zumindest ein 80er, 50er ist für die Pflanzenwurzeln zu gering ... die finden keinen Halt und fallen bei Wind um ... selbst wenn du sie im Korb lassen würdest ... der steht dann oben aus dem Substrat ... sieht meiner Meinung nicht gut aus 

Kein Baustellenthread .... finde ich nicht .... kommt es doch dem Thread-Opener auch zu Gute ....


----------



## dieMuckels (28. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

Vielen, vielen Dank Helmut,

zuerst konnte ich mir mit dem Drainagerohr auch nicht wirklich was vorstellen....aber Dank der Zeichnung ist alles klar 

Nur sagte mein Mann eben, dass unsere Folei richtig fest und knüppelhart ist, so dass er die Befürchtung hat es gar nicht so hin zu kriegen. 

Und wenn du mit Schiebetruhe Schubkarre meinst   .....die kannste bei uns vergessen. Wir haben Hanglage mit einer Treppe zum Garten. Heißt also alles in Eimerchen und wegschleppen


----------



## koifischfan (28. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*



> Nur sagte mein Mann eben, dass unsere Folei richtig fest und knüppelhart ist, so dass er die Befürchtung hat es gar nicht so hin zu kriegen.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Beitrag von @digicat war. Jedenfalls las ich gestern, das Rohr mit Innotec *auf* die Folie zu kleben. Unter Umständen den Wasserstand etwas absenken.


----------



## dieMuckels (28. März 2010)

*AW: wir und unser Problem-Teich*

super Koifischfan.....das wäre ja dann auch noch eine Möglichkeit


----------

